# Striper



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Greens mowers produce better stripes because of both the front roller and rear drum.

This might sound/look crazy...but what about adding a rear striper to a reel, so you'd now have a front and rear roller??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think any improvement in results would be negligible. I have a John Deere 220E with a floating head, so it has a front and rear roller on the cutting head, plus the rear drum drive. I don't really notice any significant difference in its striping ability over my Toro Greensmaster 1000. With bermuda, I think you would be better off repeating the same mowing pattern to get better stripe definition... and just know that our bermuda will never stripe as easily as the lawns of our cool season brethren.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'm also wanting mine to stripe better...seems as though the stripe edges are not very defined. Nothing like a baseball field where it looks like they're painted on. They also look great at first buy fade within the next day or so.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Some baseball field stripes are made with drag mats.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I'm also wanting mine to stripe better...seems as though the stripe edges are not very defined. Nothing like a baseball field where it looks like they're painted on. They also look great at first buy fade within the next day or so.


Bermuda is a lot of things, but it is just not a good grass for striping. When you see bermuda striped at a sporting event, they've burned in that pattern by mowing it over and over again. Also, stadiums are ideal for viewing stripes because the turf is lit from all angles. On a home lawn, you're limited by the location of the sun at any given time. LCN actually did a pretty good video about optimizing your mowing direction for stripes.

ETA video...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

So... Maybe the wizard would know the answer to my question ensuing? Hey wiz... If your reading please chime in.

So why do you suppose that I (cool season folk) can stripe better than you? Because we cut taller and more blade for the reflection of the sun?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the shine of the blade from the grass type plays a lot into it.

I'm sure he is reading after he rejects a bunch of post. There is hardly any new post over there.

PS I wasn't sure if I should click on this thread with kids around based on the title.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> So... Maybe the wizard would know the answer to my question ensuing? Hey wiz... If your reading please chime in.
> 
> So why do you suppose that I (cool season folk) can stripe better than you? Because we cut taller and more blade for the reflection of the sun?


I'm guessing it's totally dependent upon the length. Since we all know that striping is simply bending grass in different directions, it's kinda like a crew cut vs. shoulder length hair. One will lay down and the other will stand pretty straight no matter how hard you try to push it down.

I'm seeing all these beautiful stripes from the folks with GM so thought maybe having an additional roller would help.


----------

